
Simplify-Then-Translate:Automatic Preprocessing for BlackBox Machine Translation - xbmcuser
https://arxiv.org/abs/2005.11197
======
xbmcuser
Interesting approach concept. I have tried using google translate and other
machine translation on subtitles. Currently voice to text in many languages is
very accurate so we are able to get subtitles of the spoken language quite
accurately but machine translation of those to other languages are bad. The
translation breaks when it comes to idioms or colloquial speech. Converting to
simpler speech before translating should solve the problem of translation.
That is what most human subtitle translators do they don't translate the exact
words but more of what the speaker is trying to convey. This concept when used
with normal forum posts on the web would probably give better results than the
current machine translations when we use google translate plugin.

